# Using a handgun during hunting season



## coop1570 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was wondering if it is legal for me to carry and or use a handgun durin firearm season? I dont have a CPL or CCW, but does that mean that i cant carry one???


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

You need to be more specific (what part of the state, what type of handgun). Here is a link that may help you.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=308247


----------



## coop1570 (Oct 28, 2009)

I hunt near the Portland area, aslong as the Olivet area and im shootin a .357 revolver w/ 6.5 in barrel. Nothing to special.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Look at the chart I posted in my previous answer. If you fall in those guidlines, you are fine. If you open carry your handgun, you do not need a CPL or CCW. Open carry means the handgun must be in plain sight and can be in a holster but cannot be covered by anything else (jacket, game bag, vest, etc)


----------

